# Did Anyone See the Beheading Video of Foley?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I was hearing on the radio that it appeared to be fake, so I watched it and it looked real to me.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

:tapfoot: Just another way our news media is making money off of our citizens. We have always had to hear about killings of humans by humans, but we weren't forced to view atrocities such as this, especially without being forewarned. At least then they blurred the actual killing.
 I have heard from a couple of people that they so shocked that they became ill and traumatized.
And we wonder how our children are becoming so desensitized to violent crimes.
How do we get the news media to back off? I don't think writing my congressman will make more than extra trash in the waste basket.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought one of the original sources a twitter feed took it down? Never the less I heard the same thing that it seemed fake and is being used as leverage by ISIS or false flag by those who want us involved. I tried viewing last night and the link was a twitter address and it wouldn't work.

I also heard the terrorist in the video had a British accent and they were pretty sure he was a British national from the London area.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

Nobody's forced to watch it Ina, and they're not showing it on YouTube or the news networks.  But there are some sites that will have information like this for those who are interested.  I have seen one incident like this in the past, the Berg beheading, and anyone who even thinks they may be traumatized by something like this, should not view it, of course.  If it's something that is really happening to innocent people, I have no problem with knowing what is really going on in the world.  Good way to know how evil these people really are.  

The video can be viewed on this site, it is the one with President Obama on the cover.  WARNING: Do not click on the link if you are sensitive, and do not want to see any extreme violence.  This video is for adults only.



Spoiler



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=519_1408481769


----------



## MrJim (Aug 20, 2014)

I just watched the entire thing a little while ago. It appears real to me.

When the ISIS guy starts cutting, it fades to black, but you can tell right before it fades, that he was really cutting into Foley's throat. The next scene is Foley's headless body lying on it's front with his head sitting on the small of his back.

Disgusting.

I would love to see video of some hard core, stone cold Americans taking retribution on the guy who did that.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nobody's forced to watch it Ina, and they're not showing it on YouTube or the news networks.  But there are some sites that will have information like this for those who are interested.  I have seen one incident like this in the past, the Berg beheading, and anyone who even thinks they may be traumatized by something like this, should not view it, of course.  If it's something that is really happening to innocent people, I have no problem with knowing what is really going on in the world.  Good way to know how evil these people really are.
> 
> The video can be viewed on this site, it is the one with President Obama on the cover.  WARNING: Do not click on the link if you are sensitive, and do not want to see any extreme violence.  This video is for adults only.
> 
> ...



I agree. Sometimes you have to view life even with all it's brutality. I'd rather have a choice to view this or any other news than have edited news spoon fed to me.

As for the video fake or not it does look like both are reading and/or looking into the camera. If fake it would be how rigid Foley looks as his neck is about to be cut(could it be a dummy?), they've had time and apparently the resources to fabricate this. But the head on the body makes you think twice. But wouldn't severing the corroded artery have more blood and spray?

Just seeing that pos Brit terrorist hiding behind the vale and hood obviously coercing a retrained prisoner to read his dribble shows that cowardly crap these ISIS things are. This was a criminal act, not a political act. I hope his brother leads an air raid that carpet bombs and uses daisy cutters and fuel/air bombs on their dog meat butts and positions.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea, I agree that there are those who need to see these videos, to make sure if they are true or false. What I was talking about was two people saw if it without warning, and it upset them badly. You provide a means to see the video, but you show care by your warning statement so that a person isn't traumatized. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm surprised that anyone would see a video like this without warning.  For those who want to see the reality of what's going on, it seems that we really have to dig around to find an available source online.  I do care, I know that not everyone wants to see things like this, or are able to handle it emotionally.  I don't watch it often, but have checked it out a couple of times, just to see what the news is really about.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea, I with you there, sometimes we have to see the evil be to able to judge how to deal with it. I view these atrocities so that I can know for myself what is going on. I don't like viewing such things, but it does bring home the reality of what is happening in our world.
I received emails earlier today about two people that said they didn't see any warnings, so of course they were shocked, me too.
I'm upset about the way that news media is using the shock value to make money without any care of fallout.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry Ina, but I'm not getting the part about the media making money on this at all, especially in a careless way.   It's a video that was put out by the ISIS terrorists, and it should be reported in the news for sure, as a threat and warning to America, but I don't see them airing it at all.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

I wasn't ranting so much about that one video, I too watched it so I can keep up with what's happening daily.
 I guess I was ranting about the news media in general. The way they are pumping up the shock value and cause so much confusion.
 Here in Houston, the news shows us several murders and others crime daily. The more shocking the more attention they give it. A lot of important news get slid over because it doesn't have enough shock value.
 It seems the last few years they are using the shock of situations for there own purposes. Money.


----------



## Barb (Aug 20, 2014)

I have not seen the beheading video and have no intention of watching it ever.  Such a horrible, inhumane act!!  Those subhumans need to be annihilated from the earth, by drones, bombs or whatever means necessary.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

I choose not to watch it but I am fully aware that these things happen. The Japanese beheaded a number of our men just before the end of WW II. Paradoxically they imagined that they were treating them honourably as respected warriors. This does not apply to the current situation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

Ina, I completely agree about that, they like to use the shock and fear factor to make headlines and gain viewers, that's for sure!  Barb, I wish there was an easy way to kill all of these people without harming innocents, seems like an impossibility in those situations.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2014)

Ina said:


> ... Here in Houston, the news shows us several murders and others crime daily. The more shocking the more attention they give it. A lot of important news get slid over because it doesn't have enough shock value.
> It seems the last few years they are using the shock of situations for there own purposes. Money.



There's an old saying in journalism ...
*
If it bleeds, it leads. *


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 21, 2014)

Apparently this cell of terrorists may be all British nationals dubbed the Beatles. The beheader is known as John The Jailor. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...eaded-journalist-is-Londoner-called-John.html

That would be pretty messed up to find out that immigrant transplants are more radical than people who have lived their all their lives


----------



## oakapple (Aug 21, 2014)

We know that British/Asian men have become jihadists, it would seem several hundred, which is shocking.The journalist [who was beheaded] would have known the risks he was taking, and was prepared to take it, the poor man has certainly paid the price for his journalism.These people are acting as a mob now, with all the mob mentality that goes along with that.I have not watched it, and certainly won't be, I have an imagination after all.


----------



## romfty (Aug 21, 2014)

Why oh why do we persist in sending journalists to war zones, they invariably report  on the atrocities suffered by the local population  and not the reality of it all, our troops are forever looking over their shoulders to make sure some pleb with a camera is not on his shoulder.....which makes his job doubly difficult.  This has gone on since WW2 and is forcing our troops to fight with one hand tied behind their  backs............... bring the press off the front line and then our lads and lasses can get on with the job in hand and will not have to risk life and limb to rescue them when they get taken hostage chasing that elusive million pound scoop!!!!

As for the tape.............. would'nt dream of watching it................ publicity is exactly what these animals are after!!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 21, 2014)

oakapple said:


> We know that British/Asian men have become jihadists, it would seem several hundred, which is shocking.The journalist [who was beheaded] would have known the risks he was taking, and was prepared to take it, the poor man has certainly paid the price for his journalism.These people are acting as a mob now, with all the mob mentality that goes along with that.I have not watched it, and certainly won't be, I have an imagination after all.



It's not just the Brits or Aussies. Americans have been caught trying to join ISIS

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tting-join-ISIS-militants-wage-jihad-U-S.html

Many have a rebellious streak, are ignorant to some degree and/or graves some kind of attention but this goes beyond counter culture or revolutionary as far as I am concerned. If you want to help the plight Muslims go right ahead but to strive for anarchy, bigotry, mass and heinous murder unh uh.

Some people must really hate their own lives or are just screaming for attention-in some respects quite sad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2014)

romfty said:


> Why oh why do we persist in sending journalists to war zones, they invariably report  on the atrocities suffered by the local population  and not the reality of it all, our troops are forever looking over their shoulders to make sure some pleb with a camera is not on his shoulder.....which makes his job doubly difficult.



Agreed. The hunger for 24-hour breaking news is at fault here, and is shared by most Americans. 

You don't put a lamb in the middle of a pack of wolves just to tell you how scary those wolves are ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 21, 2014)

Cant wait for the National Enquirer front page picture of the beheading,should be at the checkout soon.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 22, 2014)

At least the Brits are hunting the murderer/beheader.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ses-on-Jihadi-John-as-London-pair-probed.html

Others Brits known for some terrorist activities or associations are under scrutiny.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Aug 22, 2014)

Yesterday I was out all day on a bus trip but while having morning tea at Maccas I read this article by Waleed Ali. Waleed is an intelligent moderate, Australian muslim and I have a lot of respect for his opinions on current affairs and politics.

He discusses the beheading of Foley and the reasons for it. He also warns against being baited into unwise action that would strengthen the IS cause. That is not to say that no action should be taken but that it should be planned and deliberate rather than a knee jerk reaction or to boost opinion poll ratings. It's a very fine line America and Obama must now tread.



> [h=1]James Foley beheading baits America to intervene[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The comments at the bottom of the site discuss the pros and cons of acting vs letting them destroy each other in the desert.


----------



## drifter (Aug 22, 2014)

I watched it.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 22, 2014)

OK...this is what happens. LOOK WHAT IT DOES TO US!! Mission accomplished. We get angry and ALSO want to kill... As I said: mission accomplished.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

romfty said:


> Why oh why do we persist in sending journalists to war zones, they invariably report on the atrocities suffered by the local population and not the reality of it all, our troops are forever looking over their shoulders to make sure some pleb with a camera is not on his shoulder.....which makes his job doubly difficult. This has gone on since WW2 and is forcing our troops to fight with one hand tied behind their backs............... bring the press off the front line and then our lads and lasses can get on with the job in hand and will not have to risk life and limb to rescue them when they get taken hostage chasing that elusive million pound scoop!!!!
> 
> As for the tape.............. would'nt dream of watching it................ publicity is exactly what these animals are after!!!




We dont send these idiots into war zones,the people that employ them do and I assume the pay check  is a big factor.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 25, 2014)

Foley's murderer/beheader identified?

http://news.yahoo.com/british-intelligence-reportedly-ids-james-foleys-executioner-215839401.html

Abdel Majed Abdel Bary, a 23 year old Londoner

Take notes John Walsh and Dog!


----------

